# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Serious who's cheated on thier diet

## Dr. Derek

Who's cheating? primma are you? XXL what about you. I have nine weeks to go, over half way home. I've already started to buy my post contest treats. YUM YUM and yes I've cheated a few times :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Mad:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

When i went to Arnolds Classic three weeks ago, i had a Snickers icecream bar...YUMMY YUMMY IN MY TUMMY....that was so good...and i had some protein chips...............but for the most part that's about it........here and there if i am really craving something, i'll have a low carb (high glycerol) protein bar on the weekend..............5 weeks to go, got to tighten things up no time to screw up now.............home stretch....can't wait to eat...

----------


## Sal Paradise

Hell, I just cheated tonight. Peanuts and potato chips. 7 weeks out as of today. I am definitely paying for it , I can't lie down because my stomach hurts too bad (some medical problems as well), and I've been on the throne for past 45min. Talk about being stupid. Just because I want a damn potato chip... can't eat just one.

Sal

----------


## primodonna

My recent "cheat meal" was a protein shake with raspberries/blueberries in it after a leg workout last week...does that count?

Funny how something that you might normally do quickly becomes a cheat meal when you're dieting

I have yet to completely lose it...(see my thread about that)...the only thing i have had in the past 6 weeks that was bad was a few pieces of chocolate after training 3 weeks ago...i figure if i'm going to do it, at least the sugar can be used for something good 
(nice rationalization, don't you think?)

And who is the person who wants to die that put a "buy one pizza, get one free" flyer on my door knob yesterday?

Dr. D - you can actually keep evil foods in your house and not eat them? 

On a not-so-related note, why do some people count the week of the show and some people not? i.e. Your show is May 11 and you're 8 weeks out (counting the week of) vs 7 weeks out and you're not counting it...?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I always count the week off the show even known i get to have food for carb up, the water goes, and that's even more miserable then no food, so it definitely counts in my books.

I always try to rationalize having something i am not sepouse to, come on how bad can one protein bar be right after your workout, right...

----------


## silverfox

lol.. good thread and yes, usally 1x per week, but 5 weeks out so no cheating from here in, time to get READY. I am with mike it's sad when i protien bar is a cheat/treat, when those things start tasting good i know i have been dieting too long!

----------


## Dr. Derek

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> [
> Dr. D - you can actually keep evil foods in your house and not eat them? 
> 
> On a not-so-related note, why do some people count the week of the show and some people not? i.e. Your show is May 11 and you're 8 weeks out (counting the week of) vs 7 weeks out and you're not counting it...? [/B]


Primo, I have two kids yes the evilness is all around me, Too Boot my wife is dieting for a fitness show, and let me tell ya she's bitchy, when she diet's. The climate is the least to say tense around here. My kids eat ice cream everynight before bed, in a way i get enjoyment out of watching them eat, only a BB would say that. As for me I get enjoyment out of the 15 glucose tablets after my workout, they are like sweettarts, Yum Yum. I Had a thin mint chocolate cookie last week, and I still eat Lee Labrada Low Carb Bars once a day,this pretty much clenches my sugar cravings. Jesus I feel like I'm at confession, Ha Ha.

As for why some people do count the last week is because I think they figure the b/f loss is done, after all your not going to loose much if any at all during the carb depletioin/loading phase. 
STAY FAITHFUL/THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSE WHO IS NOT CHEATING

----------


## berry

i have to say it, i cheated before the mr spain,6 chocolate eggs with flapjacks , there were no egg whites hehe,but nothing happen ,i even look better, confused ha??me too

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Berry...i think you just fat loaded by eating all this chocolate, i see a lot of people eating chocolate before thier shows around here. If done correctly it will suck all the water from under the skin and give you some major vasularity, making you look even better. From my personal expirience, it does not work for me, i need a high carbs (liquid carbs) and very low fat shake with creatine and glutamine, before i start pumping up. It just needs to be absorbed very quickly for me.

So is every body still going strong, NO CHEATING, i had a protein bar on the weekend, and now i feel so guilty...it sounds stupid i know. 

I think this thread doesn't get many replies, because no body want's to admit we are cheeting once in a while...just do what Cathy and Lee Priest do, have a big cheese cake and then do 3 hours of cardio to burn it of.

----------


## Dr. Derek

I did lick my kids ice cream spoons when they finished tonight. Other than that nothing, we'll see how it goes, I'm dropping my low carb bar starting monday, which will putg me 6 weeks out. at four weeks I drop the last two protien drinks and replace them with solid food thats when it start sucking for me. My mind is playing tricks on me as it is, I cant wait until then, just yesterday I was contemplating uping my t-3 dosage. how fucking stupid does that sound. anyway check back in a week or so.

I hope primma is still alive

----------


## primodonna

I'm alive but tiny

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Licking your kids icecream spoons, you should be ashamed of yourself...LOL...i know what you are talking about, your mind playing tricks, one day i think i am right on schedule and others i think, shit i am way off, need to up the cardio...man i can't wait for this to be over...

----------


## Dr. Derek

Damn mike how'd I know it would be you to say something.... Caught in the act. My mind has played such tricks with me that I'm now removing all protien drinks and replacing it with real food. I've got to get lean, 1 hour of cardio a day (f-it)

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yeah, caught with your hand in a cookie jar, or your tongue on the spoon, whateverhey saw your picture bro you look great no worries manI do 45 min. of cardio now and I really dont want to up it, I dont want to melt away to nothingshrinking enough as it is

----------


## ann

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> *I'm alive but tiny*


Your scaring me  :Frown:

----------


## primodonna

I am doing 1 hr in am and 30 min in pm now...i hate being a woman

*&%^ ESTROGEN

----------


## Dr. Derek

Primo~ are you freaking out~ Thats alot of f**ing cardio. Don't pull a Dr. D and cycle off your legs. Good luck

----------


## primodonna

Yeah i pretty much have lost it ... not that i ever had it, but....

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

why all the negativity Primo?  :Don't know:  

oh and i cheat about once a month....nothing like the pineapple upside down cake from the bakery down the road  :Big Grin:

----------


## primodonna

Am i being negative? I don't even realize it 

Ok...how's this...

I am so lean it's disgusting...my abs are coming in ahead of schedule...the striations in my shoulders have striations and i have veins in my arms a heroin addict would be envious of

 :Smilie:

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

hehe well done  :LOL:

----------


## Shredz

5 weeks 4 days to go..until the end of my diet...been actually very strick with it...but I have to admit..I had 2 small chocolate chip cookies today...and my god did they ever taste good..but now it is back to reality...

----------


## silverfox

Primo i feel for ya, i am doing 1H in morning and 40 min at night after workout.....

----------


## Dr. Derek

shit that alot of cardio. I do 30 min. am and 15 min pm. Mon. Wed. & Fri. the rest of the time I do 30 minutes in am. HUMMMMM Maybe I should be doing more.

----------


## gymnut4u

OK , I suck went to lonestar and had the biggest stake they had 16 oz prime rib , roll ,and baked potato , yes with lots of butter,and a salad swimming in ranch dressing !!

I fell off the wagon it was so good !!!!! but I felt like a total slob for the next two days !!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I do 45 min in the morning and i am going to start 15 min after my workouts for the last three weeks...hey primo it sound like you are going to kick some ass at your show...now you got me motivated, sorry to rub it in but only 3 weeks to go now....

----------


## primodonna

XXL- it's okay...when you gain your 15# in 2 days after your show and your abs are gone, i will still be badass  :Smilie:

----------


## Adonis

Does a KFC chicken sandwich count?
I was out with my girlfriend and that was all we could find, I had to scrape the mayo off and skiped eating the fries.

She gave me this weird look all the time.  :Don't know:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You are right primo, my abs will be gone by the time i get home and you'll still look sharp.........man now that's depressing...13 weeks of dieting just to make all of the results go away in a few days...oh well, it still will be worth it to have all the treats...

----------


## primodonna

I'm sure yours will come back after the shock of eating whatever you want wears off after a week or so

Seems like 13, 14, 15, 16 etc weeks of this (which seems like years) results in one day of looking good then you're back where you started

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I know, it sucks...but we all love it and that's why we all do it...right...

----------


## Dr. Derek

Yeah we love it.

----------


## primodonna

I love babies and the smell of rain... .

Try another emotion

----------


## Dr. Derek

I love chocolate bunnies, the kind with peanut butter in the inside. I had a great fucking easter..................NOT

----------


## MIKE_XXL

We all had a great easter Derek...but i have a shit load of candy to eat up after the show can you say hello 200 pounds in 1 week...and swollen shins from water retention........

----------


## primodonna

I love sucking the sugar filling out of the original Cadbury Eggs and washing it down with the filling from a few hundred double stuff oreo's

----------


## Deadend

WOW, 
It sounds like you guys and girls are working your asses off. I wish you all the best of luck at each of your shows. 

Primo, Doc, Mike - I'm not really familiar with precontest diets so if any of you have time to post what a typical day is like for ya'll I'd appreciate it. 

Good luck everyone and keep up the hard work, trust me, not everyone has the ability to do what your doing.

----------


## Dr. Derek

OK this was, and I emphsis was my diet until, these assholes on this board comvinced me to drop my carbs, by the way thanks mike & Primmo I straving right now. Just kidding I do a low carb day every other, dropping from around 400 to 150 on your guys/gals advice and it seems to be working, thanks my weight hasn't changed that much and I'm losing B/F. This is what I typically eat along with the supplements. Dont freak out. I have my BP checked daily and bloodwork done every two months.

1)2 scoops nitro tech
2)12 egg whites 1cup oatmeal bannana
3)10-12 oz. chicken 1/2-2/3 cup 1 potato
4)same as three
5)1 can tuna, half cup rice 1/2 cup corn
6)same as five
7)1 nitro speed drink
8)2 scoops cell tech
9)8 ozs 95 lean burger 1/2 cup peas 1/4 rice
10)same as previous drop the rice.

supplementation
16 grams glutamine a day
6 grams Vit. C
chromium picolinate, 250 mg each meal
5 tabs charcoal tablets
750 mg pathenoic acid

drug profile
I wont even dare post it

----------


## freakout

*salutes*

My sincere respect for your determination and discipline. I seriously could not do that. I am now sticking to a low sugar low salt low oil diet and you will not smile because every time you would be thinking of what to eat next and you could find nothing at all....

----------


## Dr. Derek

Alright you guys got me but I've got a good fucking excuse, if there is such a thing. I took my sons to a magic show tonight, I ate right before we left, well needless to say the show started 1/2 hour late and it was going on 3 hourss without eating so I broke a peanut butter cookie in half and ate one half. Kinda pist at my self but I've got this problem, that I think if I dont eat every 2-2.5 hours my metbolism is going to shut down. I know it was stupid and now I'm confessing to the bodybuilding gods.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey that's alright because if you didn't eat that cookie your metabolism would have shut down...seriously.....JUSK KIDDING BRO...i know what you mean, i went to visit my parents on the weekend and got stuck in tarffic, with no food becaus i already ate it all from my cooler, i was soooooooo pissed i swear i could have killed somebody, (i guess that explains why guns are illegal) and i was only about 15min. for my meal.

----------


## primodonna

How the hell do you only eat 1/2 of a cookie?

----------


## Dr. Derek

very carefully you through the other half in the shitter and flush it really quick.

----------


## ann

Speaking of cookies, our gym sells the best protein cookies, but also, sadly high in sugar and a bit of carbs. But they come in PB flavor, butterscotch , choc. chip and Toffee. Simply Devine.....gonna miss those suckers  :Frown:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh shut up about the cookies already, you guys are making me hungry...this is my last week, so i am going absolutely insane here.......
<<Drooling all over myself>>

----------


## primodonna

Mike- this is the fun part...just a little over 178 hours and you'll be on stage...

----------


## Dr. Derek

I wont tell you what i had tonight then, ahhhhhh what the hell I will, High carb day today mike.... I had a carmel crunch promax bar yum yum, its the best thing I had in eight weeks now that sickening. Hang in there mike only a few days left

----------


## Dr. Derek

Hey Primo did you forget about this thread?

----------


## primodonna

:Frustrated:  

What's your point? 

I only consider something cheating if it wasn't planned, _and_ if a million different people weren't telling you to do it because your body needs it...some quite intelligent, too 
 :Smilie:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I have been cheating for a whole last week, oh shit i forgot it ain't cheating if you are not dieting any more....LOL...

Well you guy are almost done now, so i am just teasing you a little..........

----------


## primodonna

Be nice Michael XXXS

oops...must have been a typo

----------


## Dr. Derek

OK OK Primo your right!!!!! Just thought I would throw you a curve ball. I think you should delete this thread becuase in exactly 6 days I'm going to fill this thread with stories of captian crunch and his crew of cruch berries and how I ate every last box at the food store, and how I stayed up most of the night puking my guts out. He He

----------


## Dr. Derek

and in the morning POOOOOF I'm 25 lbs heavier

----------


## primodonna

No worries...i just won't log on until May 12

Have fun

----------


## Project X

Only cheating is on sundays I have sushi after trainng and cardio so all those extra carbs don't get stored as fat and the extra protein will be utiliized. When it comes to dieting i'm very strict !! I'm 5 weeks out and very hard and shredded. I just need to lean out alittle more to be full straiated. My weight last night was 215 body fat is well under 6% fiuring around the the low 5 % I got mostly water to drop calories are still excess of 4000 caloires and getting leaner by the day. CArdio is 35 minutes 6 days a week firt thing in the monring and start posing 20 minutes a might to bring out more cuts. Junior nationals here i come !!

----------


## Dr. Derek

Good luck PX, sound like your gonna kick some rectum

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *OK OK Primo your right!!!!! Just thought I would throw you a curve ball. I think you should delete this thread becuase in exactly 6 days I'm going to fill this thread with stories of captian crunch and his crew of cruch berries and how I ate every last box at the food store, and how I stayed up most of the night puking my guts out. He He*



we're all waiting to hear your story

----------


## Dr. Derek

well I was so tired I did not eat as much, I had to get up at 5 am the next morning and go to another show 3 hours away to help one of my clients but I can tell you the next day I ate 2 pizzas, 2 boxes of cookies, 6 big macs, 3 super size fries, and three snickers bars and guess how much water I drank NOOOOOOOONNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEE. so there, I saved the captian for the next day. he he plus I'm actually waiting till primo finishes to I can celebrate with her.

----------


## str8flexed

I cheated once on my precontest diet last year. I went all out and ate all kinds of carbs. I have never farted so many times in my life.
Peace

----------


## Dr. Derek

well itsw 11 o clock on a friday night and since I'm already back to 260, yes primo another 2 lbs today, I have not had any great movements today, I think I'll eat a gallon of ice cream with walnuts and carmel sauce on top, to see if I can get 262 by tomorrow.

----------


## primodonna

add some whipped cream and you'll be 263..just a mere 70 lbs more than me...maybe you should add some M&M's as well

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good luck Derek...i think you can do it................262lbs by Saturday...you go get them Bro....................

----------


## primodonna

Mike where are you at now? 189? 190?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Oh, that's so funny......LMAO......try 199lbs........and on the way up...i hope any way...

----------


## Dr. Derek

ha ha he's heavier than you are!!!!! But I still find it hard to fathom that I'm only 70 lbs bigger than you primo, I will be 100 lbs if it takes eating lard and egg yolks for the next year. Mike I say you hang a big f**ck it on that show and go for 240 by jan 04 and start dieting from there and come in around 205 for a spring show next year. (I cant take credit for this thought though)

----------


## Dr. Derek

Mike its OK to have a little ab distention.

----------


## Dr. Derek

I hear they are putting that in the NPC judging criteria for 04, The more pregnant you look the higher you place.

----------


## Bodine6

Jesus Dr. D, I am going to have to go shopping. I'll be spending way more money on food than juice, but I guess that's what it takes. So, what kind of cardio do all of you guys do anyway. I am not certain, I basically just run a few miles. I know it's not enough, but some advice would help! Thanks.

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *ha ha he's heavier than you are!!!!! But I still find it hard to fathom that I'm only 70 lbs bigger than you primo, I will be 100 lbs if it takes eating lard and egg yolks for the next year. Mike I say you hang a big f**ck it on that show and go for 240 by jan 04 and start dieting from there and come in around 205 for a spring show next year. (I cant take credit for this thought though)*


I will take credit for it, though

DD- if you want the 100lbs you're going to have to weigh 305 by September


Bodine6- running is the most catabolic cardio you can do...if you are trying to get bigger, you shouldn't be doing a whole lot of cardio at all (if any)

start a separate thread...post your goals and whatever else you want and we'll see what we can do to help

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> *I hear they are putting that in the NPC judging criteria for 04, The more pregnant you look the higher you place.*


Hot damn...i will be a pro in 2004!

----------


## Dr. Derek

B6 if I had to run 33 feet I'd probably die of a heart attack, well maybe I might be able to make it 35, depends on who I was racing.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey Dr.D, what if at the end of the race firght at the finish line there was Captain Crunch waiting there just for you to get there...do you think you could run and maybe hold of that heart attack for later...

...looking pregnent here i come...i'm not sure about 240lbs, but 210-215 here i come i got 15 weeks to get nice and fat (i guess you can say i'll be 4 month prego...)...and then time to diet for 12 weeks...soory D, but i got to do this show, the women will be doing Figure (for the first time) so i said i'd diet with here...say hello to 12 weeks of absolute hell in the houshold, i wonder who will kill who first...

XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

I just thought that I would let all the dieting BB out there know that I just ate 1/2 gallon of vanilla ice cream with two cups of walnuts on it. YUM YUM

----------


## Dr. Derek

If I keep eating like the above I will be 300 by July

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Bone appetite Dr.D.........................and happy chowing..............XXL

PS. you will have to e-mail me a pic when you get to 300 lbs, now that will be a shight to see................can you say HUGE!!!!

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by MIKE_XXL_ 
> *PS. you will have to e-mail me a pic when you get to 300 lbs, now that will be a shight to see................can you say HUGE!!!!*


okay i will

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Hey Primo, i think you still owe me some pics from your Show, neve saw any in my hotmail account...you know the nude ones... :Wink: ...LOL...


XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

whatdayamean primo your not 300 yet, shit your contest was 2 weeks ago, you should at least weigh 250 by now.

Mike would you feed her a peanut butter and fluff sandwich

----------


## primodonna

Mike...where are you now... i am 195 and natural... so can i add 10 lbs to that to make up for it?

And i sent you the pictures....oh, well...someone else must have them

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Well i am at 206 lbs right now and still getting bigger...HeHeHe...so come on Primo have that peanut butter and fluff sandwich and cetch up... :Smilie: 

Well i am off to check my hotmail account...again... :Wink:

----------


## alevok

Today I ate 2 whole rotisserie chicken(skinless) at once, does it count?

----------

